# 26'' Mountainbike-Laufradsatz (disc & felgenbremse)inc. Shimano Nabendynamo



## DirtPussy (3. August 2008)

Ich biete bei ebay einen 26'' Mountainbike-Laufradsatz inc. Nabendynamo an. 

Der LRS hat lediglich 5 Testkilometer absolviert was man an dem fast jungfräulichen Kassettenträger gut erkennen kann, auch Lagerspuren sind an den Schnellspannern in Form von Kratzern zu erkennen.

Der LRS ist absolut neuwertig und mit dem herannahendem Herbst und der immer früher kommenden Dunkelheit eine schöne

Möglichkeit sein MTB mit Nabendynamo auszustatten. Da Felgen- wie auch Scheibenbremsen gefahren werden können ist maximale

Flexibilität gewährleistet.


Hier die genaue Zusammenstellung:

Naben:

Vorderrad: Nabendynamo Shimano  HB-NX70 (disc 6 Loch)

Hinterrad: Shimano Deore FH-M525 (disc 6 Loch) 8,9,10-Fach kompatibel

Hochauflösende Bilder kann ich gerne per email schicken


----------

